# And he makes 5



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Purchased a new buck. He was born April 1, 2014
E-barb FELS Fool's Gold
Buckskin, blue eyes, moonspots


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry if you had to break your necks to look at him. The pictures are right side up on my tablet.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Handsome boy! congrats


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Ryann he is paternal brother with Yankee Fire


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

is he a little love bug? My Yankee Fire is the sweetest little guy. Maverick has become a little more standoffish he gets mad when I take him away from the girl pen which is where he ends up almost every time I go in to feed them he is quite the ladies man just hope he settled his girls last week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Snazzy boy Erica!!  who's his sire/dam?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking boy. I want to get some blue eyed goats someday.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Barbaba I will have some blue eyed babies in the spring!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

His sire is Dragonfly IH Aonghas Mac Og *S
Dam is GBF Kids Tex Felicity

Ryann he is sweet. Barb spoils her goats.

Frosty blue eyes are pretty! I bred Keri's sister she is due march 8th.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice Erica! 

Barbra, so do I! LOL!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! He IS gorgeous! No wonder you couldn't resist. LOL I think I'm jealous....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Carmen the pictures didn't come through on fb?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

He's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Handsome boy!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Poor guy is wondering where he is looking for his brother.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Carmen the pictures didn't come through on fb?


Never saw them there. ....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well it was probably an operator error.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. No way!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hahahahahaha. Hahaha hahaha. Hehehehehehe.
APMPL(almost peed my pants laughing)


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice looking boy!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

